

Norway Prime Minister governs with the iPad - eande
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20002699-17.html

======
Deestan
Well, the iPad's certainly easier to use than his old computer:
[http://blog.puzzlepirates.com/hephaestus/entry/oh_it_s_on_no...](http://blog.puzzlepirates.com/hephaestus/entry/oh_it_s_on_now)

~~~
elektronaut
He also admitted in an interview that he's fond of Age of Empires and the Red
Alert series.

~~~
marvin
Whoa, he never seems this cool in the TV interviews. Jens's personal marketing
department has some work to do, I think.

------
akadien
For checking email, read news on the web, and what else? I seriously doubt any
security department would let a leader "govern" using that device.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
He is the prime minister. No-one has to "let" him to do things the way he
wants to do them. Even if his way is braindead.

------
tvon
Amusing slant, but he could clearly do this with just about any device.

------
gtani
what happens when he travels to Israel?

